# Age & Score



## jbarr79

Curious what the 9pt in pics will score and I'm thinking 3yrs old.


----------



## TopAholic

IMO 2 1/2 Gross 30's Net High 20's

Great Deer!!!!!


----------



## Rack Ranch

I agree with TA score but will give him 3 yo


----------



## FREON

3 yo and high 130s


----------



## Blackhawk78418

I'll go with 3yrs but how are you scoring it? B&C?


----------



## TopAholic

B & C


----------



## sotexhookset

Agree with age but think he'll push low 140's before deductions and when out of velvet. He has some good length to him.


----------



## Blackhawk78418

Ok b&c . Sotexhookset is on the money upper 130s- lower 140s


----------



## Law Dog

3 yr. old buck, upper 130s- lower 140s


----------



## Chunky

I agree that he is probably 3, but I think the velvet is fooling you guys a bit. I say 130 gross or just a tad over, low 120's net


----------



## bobbyoshay

young at 3 yrs....huge g3's. hopefully he is on a place that he can make it another couple of years and then he could be something special


----------



## Slick8

Location would help but I'm going to say 3.5 and the math says 129+/-.


----------



## Rack Ranch

*A Buck For Comparision*

This buck my wife killed grossed 130 3/8 and with a 5 4/8 base on the left side and a 4 7/8 base on the right. I think this helps some in scoring your buck. BTW, I like the buck in the back ground under the feeder too. High rack...


----------



## HELOLT

3 year old, 140


----------



## Crow's Nest

Beautiful Buck for 3 yr old. But, no mass. I give him low 130's


----------



## txdukklr

23 beams
17 IS
32 Mass
95 down

7 1's
16 2's (that one side argh!!)
16 3's
4 4's
43 up

I'm getting 138 but I think his mass will actually be less when he sheds his velvet, but his left beam looks better then I gave credit for.


NO SHOOT LIST 3 YEAR OLD


----------



## txdukklr

TopAholic said:


> B & C


with all the fisherman on here I figured you'd all be a part of the Net's are for fishing.

My score is a gross and the 120's scores are way too low. I candidly wouldn't be surprised if his mass comes in that he'd be a low 40 deer.


----------



## HELOLT

3 yrs old, 130's


----------



## Trouthunter

130 probably a little less.

TH


----------



## texastkikker

3 yrs.....128 B&C


----------



## Mudbuddy1554

Proly 125 net


----------



## Pernell

Shoot the one under the feeder, leave that one alone for a couple of years and it should be in the 60's


----------



## snapper tapper

low 20's at least 3.5 maybe 4.5, To much chest on that deer for anything under 3.5. Not even close to 140"


----------

